# Drive by wire



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Note: I've herd a lot of complaints about hesitation on 3.5's. Mostly on all models. Drive by wire is in general newly introduced to the public. Alot of manufactures are having this complaint. Some manufactures have come out with a back up cable system to override the drive by wire, so when there's a hesitation the cable takes over your throttle control and gives you a more consistent throttle.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Does that make any sense?.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

No, I've never felt any hesitation, responds almost too quickly - I love it!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

Absolutely nothing wrong with drive-by-wire... it responds no better or worse than a cable. This was basically done for cost reasons. The drive-by-wire eliminates the expensive speed control unit for Nissan while still providing that option...


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

See this thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20481


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

That's an isolated model... not every drive-by-wire unit ever used.


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

That's odd. I've never had any trouble w/ throttle response at all.
Hmmmm.... don't know much about its reliability however.
Maybe I should be concerned....?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

True... this is a relatively new item with an unknown reliability at this point. We will just have to trust that Nissan has done their homework on this design. There's an excellent chance they did...


*
Hmmmm.... don't know much about its reliability however.
Maybe I should be concerned....? *


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Note: There's another hesitation problem, but it's related to the AFM. It's on a tsb.


----------

